# Tile for hedgehog?



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

Would tile work as a floor for my hedgehog? fleece bedding just isn't working out, it gets messy too quick, me hedgehog burrows underneath it all the time pooping underneath and it just ends up smelling bad if I don't change it every other day. Would tile or slate work as a bedding? I can't see any reason why it wouldn't, it their natural habitat they walk on rocks and gravel all the time


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

You might want to try securing the fleece a bit. I use Velcro (sewn onto back of fleece in corners and attached to cage floor) and it keeps my hedgie from ever getting underneath and causing mischief. Most people around here prefer the fleece for hedgie feet. Otherwise you could try safe bedding such as Carefresh.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My concern with tile is that it could easily lead to a hibernation attempt if the hedgehog is laying right on the tile, because it's cooler. Even if the temperature is right, the coolness of the flooring can still get them chilled. I agree with trying to secure the fleece first - velcro might work, as well as using river stones (you should be able to buy them pretty cheap at a landscaping place) or something similar to hold down the edges. That may solve the burrowing issue. Changing the liner every other day sounds about normal to me. If you're really displeased with the fleece, though, paper beddings might end up being a better choice for you though, like sklock said. Just keep in mind that Carefresh can still introduce mites sometimes, and will also likely dry out your hedgehog's skin much more.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree with both of the responses above! I would be concerned about a cold belly with tile, and heating from underneath wouldn't keep the air temp high enough, and would introduce the risk of burns and hot spots. What kind of cage are you using? Maybe we can help you think of ways to keep the fleece secured and manageable  
I personally use velcro on the bottom, and the wheel is in a litter pan. I have flying saucer wheels, and some large aluminum baking pans filled with Yesterday's News Litter work wonders to keep cleaning easy.


----------

